# SA: Seacliff squid plus the Krakken



## Patjack (Jun 24, 2013)

Gday all, 
Im actually a new member but I thought I'd rather introduce myself with a trip report. I've just moved over from Port lincoln and I've bought a kayak to keep myself sane over here while I study at UNI. I'm aiming to try and target some whiting and snapper, maybe even gummys and small schoolies? So any tips on where and how to find them would be great, I dont need specifics as I'm happy to try find my own spots just what depth/how far offshore, reef bottom etc.

Now to the actual report.
I headed about 1.5km offshore from seacliff last wednesday just to have a sniff around and see what I could find. Weather was beautiful and water crystal clear so I figured whiting could be a little difficult, managed to hit several schools of squid however and landed (with a small amount of chaos) 11 squid and one giant cuttlefish which me a bit of a shock. I threw the cuttlefish back, figured they arent that common? and Ive never actually eaten them before.. So pretty happy, better than what I was expecting and I'll be aiming for something a little more fishy next time.

Cheers


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Howdy Patjak. Looks a lot nicer than Sunday and that's a fine kraken. There've been a few cuttly on this stretch of coast caught lately; more than usual I hear. Good on you for releasing it. Have you kayak fished around Lincoln?


----------



## Patjack (Jun 24, 2013)

nah mate, a lot of land based and a fair bit in a tinny though.. Plenty of places suitable for the yak, a few more noahs over that way though. be happy to trade tips if your ever heading over there.


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mate, that stretch of coast is a gold mine for fishing.

Cuttlefish are suppose to be better than squid, sweeter in flavour. However, I'm happy with just plain old squid and tend to keep one or two cuttlefish for bait.

Might see you round.

Michael


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Welcome PatJack - what are you studying ? Lincoln is a lovely part of the world. 


Patjack said:


> what depth/how far offshore, reef bottom





Patjack said:


> I headed about 1.5km offshore from seacliff


I would rarely go that far offshore - around 1 km is my max these days and mostly its more like 300m - 500m because that seems to be where the fish are.
Good squid and snook grounds off Seacliff and Marino, try trolling along the cliffs about 200-300m out. Whiting is about the sand patches in amongs the ribbon weed - and snapper is the rock reefy bottom mainly when the water is murky.
I have never kept a cuttlefish despite their reputation as great bait.


----------



## Patjack (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!
Im studying teaching, one great thing about uni is I have much more flexible hours for these kind of things than the 9-5 battler. 
And yes definitley missing the bigger range of options back home, I can count on one hand the times weve come home without a feed in the 20 years I spent there growing up. Thanks again for the tips. Hopefully next time I'll have a couple whiting!


----------



## ColinWA (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Pat!

Great report and congrats on the Cuttlefish - quite a brute. 

I can only hope for water conditions when we get our Hobie PAs out on the big blue (soon!)


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome Pat. Great photos and first up report. Agree with what Solatree said, he is definitely the local expert! See you out there sometime.


----------



## kaotikmonkey (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice work Patjack! Seacliff is where I hang around too mate  always keen to get out as much as I can but I'm normally confined to weekends because of work. might seya out there.


----------



## Tremby (Jul 29, 2012)

would love any squid that size!


----------

